# The Real Meaning of Loving Marriage



## t001xa22 (Aug 28, 2012)

If you are as lucky as I am to be happily married, maybe you can appreciate this.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 28, 2012)

AMEN!


----------



## Justturnin (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, that really sums it up.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 28, 2012)

Today's disposable society needs some fixing.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 28, 2012)

Amen, and Amen! It'll be 38 years for us in December. I won't say it's been easy, but few things worthwhile ever are. It takes work and compromise. She works and I compromise! LOL! 

That last part was a joke, BTW!


----------



## carverken (Aug 28, 2012)

Just a "rookie" at 28 years.  Blessings and good thoughts to those who have the desire to make it work.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 28, 2012)

While this is a neat photo and the caption says a lot, remember that there are some spouses out there that cannot be fixed.  

It is still illegal to beat someone over the head with a baseball bat and that is the only way to fix some of the physical abusers.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Aug 28, 2012)

Sometimes a marriage just can't be saved. Not just physical abusers but serial adulterers are also on the list. Having been with one and being forced to leave because of it gives me a lot more respect for couples that manage to stay together without that kind of thing happening.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 28, 2012)

Having been married to my first wife (she is also on her first husband) for 50 years I agree with the sentiment. If it broke (and it did more than once) we fixed it. But, you have to want to fix it - it won't fix itself. While there are some people too abusive to be married, no one will ever convince me that more than 50% of the marriages have such a partner. Most divorces I'm familiar with were due to trivial and transient reasons.


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 28, 2012)

19 years with my only wife...wouldn't change a thing. For better or worse means just that. I'd hate to think of going through the life we've had and the rest to come without my sweetie...just hope I stay a good man...she deserves a lot better than me. A secret for you younger guys out there...I always get the last word in our house..."Yes Dear"


----------



## ssajn (Aug 28, 2012)

41+ years for me and the wife. Best years of my life. (I can't remember anything else :biggrin


----------



## navycop (Aug 28, 2012)

In 20 mins it will be my 25th anniversary to the love of my life..


----------



## Kalai (Aug 30, 2012)

Great post, it is so very true, thanks for sharing this.  My wife and I are working on our 24 year, looking forward to many more.  Aloha/

Kalai


----------



## tim self (Aug 30, 2012)

The till death do us part was my goal with my first wife.  We both agreed before we got married as we came from broken homes.  She forgot that part 19 yrs in and exited stage left.  I remarried and the 21st was 14 yrs.  Commitment is key IMO.


----------

